# what did you get?



## wiz-fiz (Dec 25, 2008)

OK, so, what did you get for christmas?
most of you probably wanted a snake.

I got a BMX bike, allot of books, 2 jumpers(1 is a softshell ski jacket) and a huge toblerone thing.
so yeah tell us wehat you got.
i'm surprised know1 has made this thread yet.


Will


----------



## jessb (Dec 25, 2008)

willia6 said:


> i'm surprised know1 has made this thread yet.


 
The only people unlucky enough to be up at this hour have small kids!!! We are busy cleaning up reindeer food, wrapping paper and pine needles!

I got a matte black RXT Kruze helmet for my new scooter and some clothes. Got some cash from my MIL and we are going to buy tickets for A Day on the Green with Leonard Cohen. 

Going to mum's soon for more consumerism, champagne and pastries!


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Dec 25, 2008)

I got a Wii with Wii sports, $150, A Steve Parish book called " A Wild Australia Guide Of Snakes"
and that's only so far, I still have to go to my Nan and Pops at 10am and I always get spoilt when I see them LOL


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 25, 2008)

All I got were worms ... yellow ones.


----------



## bredli_lover (Dec 25, 2008)

aww codered your so lucky!

I got clothes, money, gift vouchers etc...the usual 

I'm sooo looking forward to tomorrows sales!!! Then I can use money and gift vouchers


----------



## shlanger (Dec 25, 2008)

I got older! Going yabbying for xmas dinner!


----------



## LullabyLizard (Dec 25, 2008)

I have got "The Orphanage" (the best movie!), Dexter series 2, the APS calender (lol) and chocolate  Mmmmm!

Oh, and $100 from my auntie 


Wow CodeRed! Your sooooooo lucky!!!






PS Merry Christmas All


----------



## English (Dec 25, 2008)

this grinch got woken up by the kids next door and a stupid text message wishing me a merry christmas!!


----------



## DanTheMan (Dec 25, 2008)

I got stuff to go bush!
Got a camp stove, a decent 4 man tent, some clothes, and of course, chocolate.


----------



## shane14 (Dec 25, 2008)

I got a carpet python (arrives very soon), digital camera, a statue frill-neck and a statue frog and iguana, ummmm a cowbell for my drum kit, new drum sticks, tons and tons of chocalate,jumper and 3 shirts, and a large stocking filled with lots of goodies. Cant wait till my carpet arrives!!!!

cheers Shane


----------



## shane14 (Dec 25, 2008)

FROGGIESrCUTEo_O said:


> I got a Wii with Wii sports, $150, A Steve Parish book called " A Wild Australia Guide Of Snakes"
> and that's only so far, I still have to go to my Nan and Pops at 10am and I always get spoilt when I see them LOL


 luvky you! my grandparents lie across the globe.......


----------



## KaaTom (Dec 25, 2008)

CodeRed said:


> All I got were worms ... yellow ones.


 
If you really dont want the 'worms' I'll gladly take them off your hands... :lol:


----------



## della91 (Dec 25, 2008)

lol i am yet to open my pressies, the rest of the family is still asleep (gotta wait till they get up) oh well im more curious then anything eles


----------



## gonff (Dec 25, 2008)

money and a heap of other stuff lol


----------



## gonff (Dec 25, 2008)

i will be getting a bredli after we get back from holidays however (late christmas present)


----------



## Snakebuster (Dec 25, 2008)

*What did you get for christmas?*

Well, it's Christmas day, I've already received my pressies, what did all you people get?
I got : A pair of marbled geckos, [ YES!! ] a water gun, books, DVD's, board games and my favorite one, $220!! Now I can buy a snake!! WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Gecko :) (Dec 25, 2008)

Lucky you!
Do you know what type of Snake you are going to get?

I woke up to find 3 Pilbarenisis & 1 Levis & 3 Bearded Dragons had hatched, not a bad start to the Day 

MeRRy ChRiStMaS EvEryOnE,. I hope you all have a great day ,. filled with fun & Prezzies


----------



## pythons73 (Dec 25, 2008)

A decent camera to take some shots off my snakes,im still waiting for some1 that has BHPs to drop one off to me for Chrissy.


----------



## pythons73 (Dec 25, 2008)

A camera,clothes etc,but im still waiting for some1 to drop a BHP off to me,IT IS CHRISSY, Merry Christmas Every1


----------



## Lozza (Dec 25, 2008)

I love your worms CodeRed  lucky bugger!

I got a new snake rack, dvds, book, Pandora bracelet, perfume, painting canvas, new dvd player 

Merry Christmas everyone! I'm off to eat more chocolate


----------



## miley_take (Dec 25, 2008)

An awesome backpack for my slr and an IR shutter remote for my camera!! Plus a RC Yacht lol


----------



## Aslan (Dec 25, 2008)

I got a new set of golf clubs and bag, cricket jersey, some books, Rolling Stones CD and got a pair of Wheatbelt Stimmies on order...quite a successful year...

*Lozza* - I hope you appreciate that Pandora bracelet - particularly if it was bought by a guy - buying one for the missus this year was about as painful an experience as I have had. The crowds looking at them are massive and the selection of beads is a mind numbing process... 

*Lullaby *- I am impressed you asked for Dexter - the most well written show to hit TV in years - wouldn't have picked it to appeal to 14 year olds though...nice choice...


----------



## Boney (Dec 25, 2008)

i got a bag of oysters and a slush puppy machine sure didnt see that coming .:lol::shock:


----------



## Snakebuster (Dec 25, 2008)

I got a pair of marbled geckos, $220, a blaster-gun thingy, 2 DVD's, and a lot of other stuff.


----------



## miley_take (Dec 25, 2008)

whoops double post!


----------



## Lozza (Dec 25, 2008)

Aslan said:


> *Lozza* - I hope you appreciate that Pandora bracelet - particularly if it was bought by a guy - buying one for the missus this year was about as painful an experience as I have had. The crowds looking at them are massive and the selection of beads is a mind numbing process...


LOL sounds like you had fun  
Nah my mum bought it for me - and I only got a turtle charm to start me off, as well as the clips  
They are awesome bracelets though (and expensive :shock, good on you for putting in the effort to get one for your missus - I bet she loved it!


----------



## Omgitschris (Dec 25, 2008)

i got a nice camera which i will take lots of new photos of my snake, and other ones i get in the next couple of months, and i got clothes and chocolate. and i got the twilight series, already read book one and its realy good. merry christmas everyone, hope you all have a good day.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Dec 25, 2008)

I got a frog book, chocolates, money, gecko statues. my presents will be soon, cause parents bought me posters and snake rack, plus I am spoiling myself by getting a pair of broome stimmos then hopefully some maccie hatchos and maybe a few geckos :lol:


----------



## Adzo (Dec 25, 2008)

Can't complain.
I got a day off.


----------



## brad7250 (Dec 25, 2008)

My wonderful wife and son got me a *Venomous Snake Relocation Handling Kit from ERD. I got her a Nikon D60 SLR, so as our collection grows I can get her to take some great photos and post them for all to see. Have a Safe and merry Christmas everyone.*


----------



## jessieJEALOUSY (Dec 25, 2008)

ahaha i got the nerdiest stuff ever off my boyfriend, he bought me two replica wands from harry potter xD best gift everrr!


----------



## Vixen (Dec 25, 2008)

Havent opened most of mine yet, doing it later haha. :shock:

But from my BF I got a wonderful huge new book on all things dog, a Joker figurine (as a collectable, woot, not opening of course ) and a gorgeous African themed bracelet made of bone, and two african necklaces. (its an Ankh not a christian cross)


----------



## notechistiger (Dec 25, 2008)

I've got a new, and much better digital camera, money, random statues, a couple of movies, and reptile supplies (eg. heat cord, rats, starmaids...). And, I'm also getting an MD next year after it hatches.


----------



## shane14 (Dec 25, 2008)

shane13 said:


> I got a carpet python (arrives very soon), digital camera, a statue frill-neck and a statue frog and iguana, ummmm a cowbell for my drum kit, new drum sticks, tons and tons of chocalate,jumper and 3 shirts, and a large stocking filled with lots of goodies. Cant wait till my carpet arrives!!!!
> 
> cheers Shane


 
did i mention antoher carpet in March as really late xmas prezzy?


----------



## beeman (Dec 25, 2008)

2 adult pair of Wheatbelt stimmies and the love of a good woman [soulmate]


----------



## SyKeD (Dec 25, 2008)

i got pair of boxers, HSV Carry Bag, Oceans 11 Trilogy, Lynx Gift Pack, 50 Blank CD's 10 Blank DVD's 100 CD paper covers,Money,Element Hat and saved best for last.... PlayStation 3 With Resistance 2

Merry Christmas too all, and Remember KEEP SAFE!. drivers... Double Demerits  no christmas burnouts, unless u can sneak one in haha


----------



## Vixen (Dec 25, 2008)

SyKeD said:


> PlayStation 3 With Resistance 2


 
I actually preffered the 1st! It had a better coop option anyway.  You got alot of stuff jeez haha


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Dec 25, 2008)

Yay I now have $400 and more stuff now hehehe


----------



## palmej (Dec 25, 2008)

i got two tickets to Big Day Out YES! my beardie (even though she came before xmas) money, david attonborough (excuse the spelling) life in cold blood and a few other things


----------



## SyKeD (Dec 25, 2008)

VixenBabe said:


> I actually preffered the 1st! It had a better coop option anyway.  You got alot of stuff jeez haha




Never played the first one.. Playing Resistance 2 now, it seems good enough, im only 15 minutes in.

i wanna get Gran Turismo 5!, and use my G25 and drift 

So thats tomorrow's Present haha.


----------



## channi (Dec 25, 2008)

This is what I got. His/her name is Jamaica.





I love this little bird too much, lol.
he was sleeping on my couch and rolled down the cushion LMAO.


----------



## Everny (Dec 25, 2008)

underwear (technically, i got some new bras)
chocolate
book
and money. ($100, i was excited) which i gave straight back to my parents because i owed then from a few days before. 

I would love a snake, but my present to myself will be an amphibian setup once its complete with inhabitants. not sure how long thats going to take though!


MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## pete12 (Dec 25, 2008)

LullabyLizard said:


> I have got "The Orphanage" (the best movie!), Dexter series 2, the APS calender (lol) and chocolate  Mmmmm!
> 
> Oh, and $100 from my auntie
> 
> ...




Sweet i love Dexter it's awesome i got a heap of clothes some money a board game and a hundred or so bucks


----------



## Mr_miyagi (Dec 25, 2008)

I got a black headed python and xbox 360 from my girlfriend, and I bought myself a central netted dragon yesterday. Also some other stuff.


----------



## Smokey (Dec 25, 2008)

i got a new laptop , nikes and some cash 


merry xmas everyone


----------



## Ned_fisch (Dec 25, 2008)

A shirt...

Merry christmas all!


----------



## TURBO8 (Dec 25, 2008)

My Mrs got/is paying for my trio of Central Netteds , oldies gave me $200 and a $100 bunnings gift voucher , and i bought myself 4 new glass reptile enclosures for XMAS , hope everyone has a good XMAS and a safe new year . Cheers. Pete


----------



## mrmikk (Dec 25, 2008)

A female blonde Mac ! Woo Hoo

Merry Xmas to all of the APS family have a safe and happy holiday guys


----------



## FAY (Dec 25, 2008)

I got three beads..whatever they are called for my Pandora bracelet from my best friend Helen.
Garth didn't get me anything for Chrissy :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

He said the new kitchen is my pressy...........


----------



## gravitation (Dec 25, 2008)

120 gb ipod, flat screen television, an air hockey table and a giant chewbacca toy.
The rest wasn't as memorable.

Awesome.


----------



## Trouble (Dec 25, 2008)

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!

I got ab iPod cover, 3mp camera/video camera, pool table n cue (it has a cobra pattern at the bottom), chocolate, guitar hero world tour, gift vouchers, voucher for a massage n a new belly bar (it has a little froggie on it lol).
Just waiting for the beardies n blue tongues now.

Hope everyone had a great day!


----------



## Mrs I (Dec 25, 2008)

GARTHNFAY said:


> He said the new kitchen is my pressy...........


 
I got one of those too, 

Although i am sitting here using his new S h.. i a ... t su (wouldnt let me spell it lol)Massaging Chair, i think i did well buying him that but putting it on my work chair as it doesnt fit on his lmao....

Mrs I

xxx


----------



## Chrisreptile (Dec 25, 2008)

Santa brought me a 90mm Tamron Macro lens 

My Mitchells hopping mice also dropped 5 little pups today 

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Dec 25, 2008)

This IS a good X-mas, just found out I'm picking up my new childrens off Daavid Turnbull next Tuesday!!!!!
whoopeeeee!


----------



## StimsonPython145 (Dec 25, 2008)

My Stimmie  and a digital camera 

it wont let me post a pic  so ill just post the link 

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...ums-e-e-e-e-c-c-ez-picture7319-keearra-4.html


----------



## Niall (Dec 26, 2008)

I got 2 Woma pythons Pilbara form there so cute i love them!!!!

and i got T-shirts, shorts, socks, chocolate and alot other stuff but there not that important LOL


----------



## Danni (Dec 26, 2008)

i received the latest Davd Campbell CD ... actually i gave the same CD to my partner, so we have two of the same disks.
I also received 2 charms for my Pandora bracelette.


----------



## Danni (Dec 26, 2008)

GARTHNFAY said:


> I got three beads..whatever they are called for my Pandora bracelet from my best friend Helen.
> Garth didn't get me anything for Chrissy :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> He said the new kitchen is my pressy...........


 

oh awesome Faye. which ones did you get ... and what bracelette do you have, i cannot believe how expensive they are ..
I have the snake charm (first charm i bought) of course and 8 other charms plus 2 cllips , mainly in silver and some are silver and gold.

anyways am i allowed to mention that one particular store (if you buy online) will give you a free charm if you spend over $100 ... they also offer free shipping.

Danni


----------



## callith (Dec 26, 2008)

A big fat Zilch


----------



## ravan (Dec 26, 2008)

i got money! with which i bought myself a ps3.. now to wait for the postman to bring it to me! *taps fingers*
oh & i also got one of the xmas sheep that poo's jellybeans lol xD


----------



## warren63 (Dec 26, 2008)

After hinting for money or geckos i got neither :shock::shock: however i got some clothes, shoes, gecko book, bcf gift card and some other stuff so im really pleased amyway,
merry xmas to everyone


----------



## Earthling (Dec 26, 2008)

A bunnings hat.........represented:lol:
Bunnings enviro bag
WA calendar 
Diary...I represented:lol:
2 pairs of black Office socks.....lucky i like the thin ones as I dont work in an office
Picture frame
I x Chocolate cake
1 x bonza Xmas dinner

The snakes had a rat each...except the bubs
Dog had two arms and half a tail of a roo
Chooks had grain with all of Xmas eves garden weed pulling session thrown in for good measure
The left over wildmice around the yard had Ratsak allanaturalinbox.


----------



## monis (Dec 26, 2008)

New Camera, memory card, Clive cussler books, the chaser annual 08, socceroos shirts, shorts and...
*...46 INCHES OF SAMSUNG LCD GOODNESS!*


----------



## LullabyLizard (Dec 26, 2008)

I came back from christmas lunch with a gift from my other aunt - Doctor Who, The Time Traveller's Almanac


----------



## Palex134 (Dec 26, 2008)

Little late; we're a day behind you guys. I had a good Christmas, spent it at home with the family. 

Recieved
Canon 100-400mm f. 4.5-5.6L IS USM (will be perfect for Aussie wildlife, once I get over my fear of handling it)
Photoshop CS4 (so awesome)
Another pair of Hiking books, these for Australia
New wallet, really needed it
Herpetology (3rd edition) Huge book
A few other smaller herp&ecology books
New Ipod headphones (I go through them like crazy)
Lots of cash to go in the new wallet. 

Gave(Just as good as received)
Gave my sister a $300 gift card to a jeweler for some new jewelry
Sent some pearl earrings south for the G-ma. 
Parents got some clothing and some stuff for their house
$50 worth of Dog toys for my baby
A fuzzie for my _Tiliqua_ 

Hope everyone had a good Xmas


----------



## WombleHerp (Dec 26, 2008)

absolutely nothing


----------



## daniel1234 (Dec 26, 2008)

I have worked nights for the last four days:cry: but good money
Kids made me some chocolate xmas trees and a photo tree thing in hand painted wrapping paper from school (fatherhood is great), got a Ford Cobra coffee mug, stubbie holder, sandles, t-shirts and something else, ummm oh yeh this 8ft thing:













Last Saturday the Gods also blessed us with 5 healthy coastal hatchies.

"(its an Ankh not a christian cross)" Just thought it was worth a quote Vixenbabe, I know what you mean, have an affinity for Ankhs myself, still looking for one to find me.

Merry Christmas and great new year all.


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Dec 26, 2008)

new laptop,new finepix camera,snake cage,bras,money,elwood shirts and lonsdale jacket.


----------



## Jungletrans (Dec 26, 2008)

I got , to spend a fortune on the kids [ fun ] and to get myself a pair of Jungles [ more fun ] . The Darwins just arnt snappy enough .


----------



## FAY (Dec 26, 2008)

Danni said:


> oh awesome Faye. which ones did you get ... and what bracelette do you have, i cannot believe how expensive they are ..
> I have the snake charm (first charm i bought) of course and 8 other charms plus 2 cllips , mainly in silver and some are silver and gold.
> 
> anyways am i allowed to mention that one particular store (if you buy online) will give you a free charm if you spend over $100 ... they also offer free shipping.
> ...



I received the snake and the turtle and a spacer with clear gems in it.
I would rather get them as gifts and build up my bracelet...then it has sentimental value to me.


----------



## kakariki (Dec 26, 2008)

I got a Herb book, a Python book, an Aussie spider book, shirt, choccies, Jacaranda tree & .......a Cobra hatchie, lol!


----------



## xScarlettex (Dec 26, 2008)

I gots a signed sex & the city photo =) =) =) a huge playboy playmate framed 3D holographic pic.. lotsa toiletries and choccies... a duck =) ... CDs.. Chalk pastels... Makeup.. and my lil stimmi got a new log to slither around in hehe


----------



## Dipcdame (Dec 27, 2008)

I got to have my entire family around me!! as for pressies, huby bought me a lovely pair of fitted sheets, (fine denier ones ), sooooo smooth and silky!!!!! Daughter No. 1 bought us a two-foot long Snapper for the freezer till New Year, when it will goon the weber!!! YUMMMM!!! Can't wait! Daughter No 2 gave us a lovely bird bath to put in the front garden, great!!!!! Have always wanted one!! Son took off for Townsville, flying for the first time in his life (went with g/f), and will be bringing me back at LEAST 500 photos of his stay there sightseeing the area, and the Aquarium, something he's always wanted to do is to walk under one of those large aquariums in a glass-domed tunnel! 
Also got a foot-care product bag to pamper them! A bottle of wine from the brother, and a HUGE wooden round cheese/fruit serving platter (ex lid from a barrel!)
Gave hubby a tv, daughter No one got a digital photo frame, no 2 got a folding six foot table, son got new sneakers, badly needed!!!


----------



## Vixen (Dec 27, 2008)

kakariki said:


> I got a Herb book, a Python book, an Aussie spider book, shirt, choccies, Jacaranda tree & .......a Cobra hatchie, lol!


 
We have twins! Must be from the same clutch eh. :lol:

I also have a rattlesnake.


----------



## Bigbird (Dec 27, 2008)

I got $300 and a belt. You are not overwhelmed with Christmas presents when you live on the other side of the planet to your family.  I didn't give any pressies either though so can't complain. 

Had a great Christmas lunch / day with a bunch of mates who are all from the other side of the world too - ate too much food and drank too much of everything so all things considered it was a really good Christmas!

Hope everyone has a great New Year!


----------



## Jewly (Dec 27, 2008)

GARTHNFAY said:


> I got three beads..whatever they are called for my Pandora bracelet from my best friend Helen.
> Garth didn't get me anything for Chrissy :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> He said the new kitchen is my pressy...........


 
Ohhh what a big meany. :cry:

I suppose he thinks you should be grateful too, that you have a nice new kitchen to be able to cook him dinner!! 

I got - 

$50 Sanity voucher - Got 2 x Pink Cd's (Funhouse & Try This) and Kings of Leon's Only By The Night. 

$30 Big W voucher - Bought 4 gift sets that were on sale at 50% off - one with 4 BBQ seasoning grinders in a holder, one with a ceramic oil dispenser & oil, one with a matching ceramic garlic storer, oil & crusher and one with a chocolate fondue set.

Bottle of Wine

Large Toblerone

Gift pack with teddy, shower gel & body cream

Laptop 'stable table' type thingy that sits on your lap.

Set of kitchen canisters

Box of Lindt Chocolates

Hot Chocolate Scented Candle

Terracotta pot with succulants and a lizard statue


----------



## paulajohnston (Dec 27, 2008)

my kids got everything i got to cook lunch for the whole family after working night shift then they all buggerd off and left me a mess then i got a migrane and ended up in bed for boxing day but my hopper mice had babies so i guess they gave my a present


----------



## Snakebuster (Dec 28, 2008)

Oh, I almost forgot to add my new 7.1 Megapixel digital camera!!


----------



## cockney red (Dec 28, 2008)

paulajohnston said:


> my kids got everything i got to cook lunch for the whole family after working night shift then they all buggerd off and left me a mess then i got a migrane and ended up in bed for boxing day but my hopper mice had babies so i guess they gave my a present


Nice to hear a woman, not complaining about her roll in life as a wife, and a mother.


----------



## JasonL (Dec 28, 2008)

I got to go to my mother in laws with a filthy hangover....yay for me!


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 28, 2008)

$500 the new ipod, nike airs, nautica tops, canturbury (CCC) shorts, 10 spray paint tins, new sketch book, new camera, a fishing boat ( i recieved 2 months earlier), New snake enclosre, 6 playstion 3 games.


----------



## cockney red (Dec 28, 2008)

Reptile_Boy said:


> $500 the new ipod, nike airs, nautica tops, canturbury (CCC) shorts, 10 spray paint tins, new sketch book, new camera, a fishing boat ( i recieved 2 months earlier), New snake enclosre, 6 playstion 3 games.


Done it tough then!


----------



## Vixen (Dec 28, 2008)

cockney red said:


> Done it tough then!


 
Reckon..


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Dec 28, 2008)

I got money, which I used to buy a new dvd player  I had been looking to buy this particular player for a while and I found it reduced from $220 to $110. Score! Also bought myself some new clothes and am saving up to buy a graphics tablet and my bredli from snake ranch


----------



## FAY (Dec 28, 2008)

Reptile_Boy said:


> $500 the new ipod, nike airs, nautica tops, canturbury (CCC) shorts, 10 spray paint tins, new sketch book, new camera, a fishing boat ( i recieved 2 months earlier), New snake enclosre, 6 playstion 3 games.



10 spray paint tins...god help us....


----------



## hozy6 (Dec 28, 2008)

i got a band new tama superstar kit decked out with sabian hand hammered cymbals and tama iron cobra power glide double kick pedals and a gibralter drum rack lol that wont make any sense 2 any one who isnt a drummer lol and i got about 400 from the grandparents and some arro heads for my bow


----------



## Kyro (Dec 28, 2008)

GARTHNFAY said:


> 10 spray paint tins...god help us....



Yep 15yr old boy with 10 cans of spraypaint can only mean one thing hey:lol:


----------



## hozy6 (Dec 28, 2008)

Kyro said:


> Yep 15yr old boy with 10 cans of spraypaint can only mean one thing hey:lol:




yer he is going to make a kick *** mural lol


----------



## m_beardie (Dec 28, 2008)

snake (diamond) and an iPod touch and $500, cadbury chocolate (LOTsSS) gingerbreadd


----------



## -Matt- (Dec 28, 2008)

Reptile_Boy said:


> $500 the new ipod, nike airs, nautica tops, canturbury (CCC) shorts, 10 spray paint tins, new sketch book, new camera, a fishing boat ( i recieved 2 months earlier), New snake enclosre, 6 playstion 3 games.


 
Holy hell! Spoilt.....


----------



## footsoulja (Dec 28, 2008)

i got some weights, jesse james Book (from west coast choppers), 1.5L bottle of peach tea, a fly gun, and i got to see kanye wests concert at acer arena as an early present.


----------



## Ash13 (Dec 28, 2008)

Santa bought me three shinglebacks


----------



## kakariki (Dec 29, 2008)

VixenBabe said:


> We have twins! Must be from the same clutch eh. :lol:
> 
> I also have a rattlesnake.



:shock: OMG!!! That is scary, lol. Mine is now sitting on my computer desk by the printer, with the thorny from last year. :lol:


----------



## ShAdY12 (Dec 29, 2008)

got a barbeque, few tools and a bunnings voucher to buy some wood to make a new enclosure


----------



## Snakebuster (Dec 29, 2008)

Reptile_Boy said:


> $500 the new ipod, nike airs, nautica tops, canturbury (CCC) shorts, 10 spray paint tins, new sketch book, new camera, a fishing boat ( i recieved 2 months earlier), New snake enclosre, 6 playstion 3 games.



:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## ambah (Dec 29, 2008)

Fay, i also bought my partner a kitchen, an outdoor one 
and from him, i got some tickets to go see Wicked on new years day.. and a hotel room at the park hyatt 

from both our parents we got money, so we put that towards a PS3... that im yet to stop playing 

Also a new ferret and a $100 bunnings voucher, that i cant wait to use!!

Reptile_Boy, are all those gifts just from your parents.. or do you have a very extended family?


----------



## bulionz (Feb 11, 2009)

i got 81cm samsung hd tv some tools some power tools clothes money then with them money i brought another childrens python


----------

